# Levis !!!



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i just wanted to share some pics of my boy 









The frist swim this year ! 








mmhhhhh.....I loooooooove sticks


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I love these pictures!!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I love the pictures, what a beautiful boy!! looks like he loves the water!!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous shiny boy!! He has a good time, huh?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He is gorgeous, I didn't know Weimeraners are water dogs!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures! He looks so happy and healthy. Such a shiny boy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!

I have a soft spot for Weims!!! What a happy, HEALTHY boy!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like Levi had a great day!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He is so frickin' handsome!!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

today we took Levis and his best friend to the playground


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What a pretty playground! What fun. I love the pic. of Levis' face and the Dalmatian behind! It made me laugh!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy Gray Ghost. Thanks for the pics. They both look like beautiful dogs.


----------

